

Get Shit Done with Finish Up Weekend - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2013/02/06/get-shit-done-with-finish-up-weekend/

======
secure
When I first read the abbreviation, I thought it’d mean “F __* you, weekend!
Let’s work instead.” :-)

~~~
offdrey
Yes, the name is a little confusing, but a good idea nevetheless.

------
kdaigle
It's a little unclear on the site if this is just for Austin folks?

~~~
gdltec
I think they are looking to expand onto other cities "This is the “beta” event
and if it goes over as well as they’re anticipating, the first “official”
event will be in May and then Montreal in July."

